# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Koliti! Nga se vjen dhe si mund ta parandaloni

## Cimo

Koliti spastik ose sindroma e zorrës së irrituar është ndër patologjitë më të shpeshta që haset rëndom në punën e përditshme të mjekëve gastroenterologë. Kjo sëmundje përfaqëson një çrregullim të mirëfilltë të motorikës normale të zorrës, si pasojë e gjendjeve emocionale, dietës (intolerancës ndaj disa ushqimeve si ushqimeve të skuqura, alkoolit, qumështit, çokollatave, lëngut të domates, kafesë etj.), hormoneve të tubit tretës, toksinave të mikrobeve të ndryshme. Stresi emocional, sipas specialistëve, është një ndër faktorët kryesorë që shkakton tek personat që vuajnë nga koliti në fazën akute të sëmundjes kontraksione të zorrës, 10 herë më të fuqishme se në personat e shëndoshë.
Shenjat
Shenjat klinike të sëmundjes janë dhimbja e barkut që ndeshet në 90 % të të sëmurëve. Ajo lokalizohet në një nga kuadratet e barkut ose në të gjithë barkun. Herë-herë pacienti ndjen dhimbje të lehtë e të parëndësishme, deri në dhimbje të forta, pa ritëm të veçantë. Dhimbja forcohet nga përdorimi i disa ushqimeve të veçanta, emocionet, stresi fizik dhe psikik, por që lehtësohet nga pushimi në shtrat, defekimi apo nxjerrja e gazrave. Shenjë tjetër është kapsllëku ose diarreja, që hasen gjithashtu në 90% e të sëmurëve. Këto mund të jenë të veçuara ose të gërshetuara (periudha të gjata kapsllëku ndërpriten dhe pasohen nga diearea, që zgjat disa ditë deri disa javë. Karakteristikë është shfaqja e diarresë në orët e para të mëngjesit). Dukuri e shpeshtë klinike është fryrja e barkut, gurgullimat e zorrëve dhe jashtëqitja e shtuar e gazrave. Këta të sëmurë ankohen gjithashtu për ndjenjën e rëndimit në stomak, atë të tretjes së ngadalësuar, ndjenjën e rremë të defekimit, të përziera apo të vjella. Këto dukuri intestinale që përmendëm shoqërohet shpesh edhe me shenja të përgjithshme si dhimbje koke, dhimbje muskujsh, të rrahura të shpeshta të zemrës, këputje trupore, anoreksi, prishje të gjumit dhe humorit.
Ekzaminimet
Për vënien e diagnozës së kësaj sëmundjeje bëhen një sërë ekzaminimesh si analiza e gjakut komplet, ekzaminimi i feçeve për parazitë të ndryshëm, sigmoidoskopia dhe kolonoskopia, të cilët ofrojnë të dhëna të vlefshme për këtë diagnozë. Me këtë ekzaminim shikohet një mukozë normale e zorrës pa ulceracione, pa hemorragji apo masa tumorale. Është karakteristikë që këtë ekzaminim këta të sëmurë e tolerojnë me vështirësi, pasi vetë futja e aparatit në zorrë shkakton spazma, kontraktime të zorrës e si pasojë dhimbje të forta. Edhe ekzaminimi radiologjik i zorrës ndihmon në diagnozë. Ai vë në dukje spazmat e shumta në të gjithë trajektoren e zorrës apo në të një pjesë të saj. Së fundmi, në diagnozë ndihmojnë edhe disa të dhëna të veçanta si vjetërsia e shenjave klinike (periudha e gjatë e shfaqjes së tyre), shpërthimi i dukurive klinike nga faktorët emocionalë (stresi, emocionet e forta), dieta, disa ushqime si qumështi, çokollata, alkooli, kafeja, duhani, ngrënia e tepërt etj. Trajtimi i këtyre të sëmurëve përfshin trajtimin higjieno-dietetik dhe atë medikamentoz.
Medikamentet
Përfshin preparate qetësuese të sistemit nervor, anksiolitikët dhe antidepresivët nëse është e nevojshme. Duhet theksuar se nevojitet një psikoterapi e kujdesshme, jetë aktive dhe e qetë, shëtitjet dhe ushtrimet relaksuese ndikojnë në lehtësimin e dukurive klinike. Në format me kapsllëk rezultate të mira arrihen nga përdorimi i krundeve të grurit apo bukës së zezë, përdorimit të rreth 1.5 litër lëngjeve në ditë dhe ushqimeve me fibra. Në rast se kapsllëku nuk korrigjohet me dietë, mund të përdoren edhe medikamente si bisacodylum 5 mg, 1-2 tableta/ditë, duphalaxit në formë tretësire apo pluhuri të tretur në ujë. Në format me diarre, përveç heqjes nga dieta të ushqimeve që e provokojnë atë (qumështi, domatja, të fërguarat, çokollatat etj.) vend të rëndësishëm zënë dhe preparatet antidiaretike (imodium, kodrine etj.). Ndërsa për dhimbjen abdominale përdoren preparatet antispastike dhe prokimetike (buscopani 3x1 tab, cisaprid 10 mg 3x1 tab. në ditë etj.)
Shkenca
Karotat ulin me 30 % rrezikun nga koliti
Karotat kanë ndikim pozitiv mbi organizmin dhe mendohet se personat që konsumojnë rregullisht karota, ulin me 30 për qind rrezikun për shfaqjen e tumoreve në aparatin tretës.
Sipas shkencëtarëve, kjo ndodh falë një pesticidi natyral që gjendet me shumicë te kjo perime
Koliti ulçerativ, si ta dallojmë
Është sëmundje idiopatike autoimune e kolitit, mendohet që gjithmonë prek rektumin, por mund të shtrihet edhe më tej. Sipas specialistëve, nëse preket vetëm rektumi, kemi të bëjmë me proktit ulçerativ, një sëmundje më beninje. Shenjat dhe simptomat janë diarre me gjak, dhembje barku, kolikë, megakolon toksik, peritonit.
Çfarë nuk duhet të bëjnë në sëmurë me kolit
Së pari, të sëmurët duhet të heqin dorë nga kufizimet e pajustifikuara të ushqimeve të ndryshme. Më pas duhet të eliminojnë produktet ushqimore që rrisin gazrat në zorrë si, lëngjet e gazuara, lakrat, mollët, kumbullat, bizelet, fasulet, qumështi etj. Të përdorin metodat që synojnë jashtëqitjen e gazrave p.sh, qëndrimin në këmbë apo pozicioni shtirë përmbys pas ngrënieve etj.

gazeta-albania

----------


## gota

majeselli nga dallohet nga koliti

----------


## s0ni

Hemorroidet/majeselli shkaktohen nga venat e gjakut te enjtura, (nga presioni qe i behet venave te gjakut enjten, pshm gruaja shatezene, kur del bark ose ke  kapsllek per nje kohe te gjate, mbi-pesha).
 Jane dy tipe, varet nqs te qellojne venat qe jane brenda kanalit anal atehere nuk ke dhimbje, del vetem pak gjak ndonjehere kur del jashte. Nese jane venat e gjakut rreth e qark hapjes se brimes anale atehere ndihen dhimbje.

Koliti eshte  autoimune, formohen ulcer ne zorren, gjithmone zorra e rektumit eshte prekur nga kjo semundje. Ulcerat kane rrezikun te kthehen ne kancer  :i ngrysur: .....me steroide edhe kirurgji eshte trajtimi i kesaj semundje. Per hemorroidet nuk eshte nevoja ti besh kurim.

----------


## DEA27

po tek femijet e vegjel sa ekziston probabiliteti per te pasur kolit, ose me sakte te ket veshtersi ne te dalin jashte?
nga se shkaktohet?
si mund ta lehtesosh cfare ushqimesh mund te perdoresh?
a ndikon qumshti i lopes ne kolitin e femejes?

----------


## s0ni

Ne femijet Koliti ka % te ulet te ekzistoj. 

Constipation ose veshtiresia per te dalur jashte eshte dicka shume e zakonshme. Shkaqet jane nga me te ndryshmet, tek ilacet nqs kane ngrene ato per nje semundje, nese i ndryshon dieten nga gjumeshti i gjirit tek qumeshti i lopes, apo kur fillon ti japesh ushqime etj.. 
Jepi sa me teper uje ose cdo lloj pije gjate dites femijes, plus shtyje femijen qe te perdori banjon ne kohe te caktuar edhe pse femija thote qe s'do.

----------


## PINK

> Ne femijet Koliti ka % te ulet te ekzistoj. 
> 
> Constipation ose veshtiresia per te dalur jashte eshte dicka shume e zakonshme. Shkaqet jane nga me te ndryshmet, tek ilacet nqs kane ngrene ato per nje semundje, nese i ndryshon dieten nga gjumeshti i gjirit tek qumeshti i lopes, apo kur fillon ti japesh ushqime etj.. 
> Jepi sa me teper uje ose cdo lloj pije gjate dites femijes, plus shtyje femijen qe te perdori banjon ne kohe te caktuar edhe pse femija thote qe s'do.


po kur thote Jo si ta shtyje mi ? Perderisa thote JO nuk i behet gje.  :ngerdheshje: 

Dieta duhet te jete e larmishme per femijet. Duhen dhene supera, lengje me shumice, fruta e zarzavate. Keto ndihmojne per nje dalje te rregullt jashte. LoL

----------


## s0ni

> po kur thote Jo si ta shtyje mi ? Perderisa thote JO nuk i behet gje. 
> 
> Dieta duhet te jete e larmishme per femijet. Duhen dhene supera, lengje me shumice, fruta e zarzavate. Keto ndihmojne per nje dalje te rregullt jashte. LoL



E rendesishmja eshte te kete nje orar te caktuar qe ta bej zakon. 

Po tha jo.. Denim moj lol te qendrroj ne banjo per 10 min. ta provoj njehere pastaj te dale  :ngerdheshje:

----------

